
A New Report Shows NASA Can’t Afford to Send People to Mars - infoytube
http://www.rssfeeding.com/news/a-new-report-shows-nasa-can-t-afford-to-send-people-to-mars?uid=23035
======
steanne
actual article: [http://www.complex.com/life/2017/07/nasa-
mars-2020-mission-i...](http://www.complex.com/life/2017/07/nasa-
mars-2020-mission-in-jeopardy)

